# Mini review: KCNC Scandium Ti Pro Lite Seatpost



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Just bought a KCNC Scandium Ti Pro Lite Seatpost in 30.9mm x 350mm long. Seems like a nice well-made post. Claimed weight on the box is 159g, actual weight on my scales is 148g which makes for a nice change on manufacturer's claimed weights. Fairly good value for $100. Further tuning options are limited as it comes with Ti bolts already. Alu cradle weighs 13g, possible minor weight-loss with a carbon cradle.











More pics and misc dribblings here.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is my review of the KCNC Ti Pro Lite seatpost after about 1 year's racing.

1.) It's light = good
2.) The clamps on it suck = bad. Because the saddle slips on the rails even when it is torqued to 4Nm as specified. The lower craddle does not have enough clamp support so it bends the rails of the saddle even with the saddle centred.
3.) it now comes in colors = good

i would choose something else,


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

Cheers! said:


> Here is my review of the KCNC Ti Pro Lite seatpost after about 1 year's racing.
> 2.) The clamps on it suck = bad. Because the saddle slips on the rails even when it is torqued to 4Nm as specified. The lower craddle does not have enough clamp support so it bends the rails of the saddle even with the saddle centred.
> 
> i would choose something else,


I have one on my AIR 9... no problems with a solid Ti Rail saddle.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

This is what happened to my.

This was after I had the front bolt head snap off (which I was told was because the hex was cut too deep for the socket head cap screw, which was a quality issue that KCNC was having with their Ti bolts). That got replaced and a couple of months after I had to retire both.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I was wondering about the cradle/support issue. I've taken it for a couple of good rides and so far there is no bending of my Ti saddle rails but I might just use a syncros cradle I have spare. Its weighs 19g but has served me well for 14 years of hard riding.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

We purchased the same exact post (30.9x350mm) for my wife's XC race bike (for about $75), and have had no problems so far. Of course, she only weighs about 100 pounds or so.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

I had one, the bolts snapped, the craddle is skimpy, not for real world mtn biking.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

Cheers! said:


> This is what happened to my.
> 
> This was after I had the front bolt head snap off (which I was told was because the hex was cut too deep for the socket head cap screw, which was a quality issue that KCNC was having with their Ti bolts). That got replaced and a couple of months after I had to retire both.


The SLR has hollow rails. I have one that actually kinked where the clamp goes on it. That was with an Easton seat post BTW.

I think with the hollow rails you want a clmp like the Thomson.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

We use an SLR (with Vanox rails) on my wife's bike and have had no issues. Maybe it's because she only weighs about 100 pounds.

Seems to me that what might be a WW part for a 185 pound rider is probably not a WW part for a 100 pound rider.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

It looks like the cradles would be the same, in which case you could also substitute a thomson's.


----------



## gixer7 (Jul 26, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> It looks like the cradles would be the same, in which case you could also substitute a thomson's.


I had a very quick muck around with a Thomson Masterpiece cradle and KCNC seatpost late one afternoon and it wouldn't fit. I did mean to have a proper look at it one day but never got round to it.

I have killed a carbon railed SLR saddle on this seatpost (after a crash) - I have now got a Ti saddle on both my hardtail & dually which have been fine so far. The hardtail saddle slips forward constantly but the dually has been rock solid.

I'm in the process of switching to Thomson. I'd happily sacrifice some weight on the KCNC for a more solid cradle cause the post itself is very strong for it's weight.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm thinking about ordering one of the eXotic carbon posts off ebay. They're reasonably priced, light for the diameter/length i need (173g for 31.6 x 300mm) and the lower cradle is a full rail support like the syncros/thomson ones.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> I'm thinking about ordering one of the eXotic carbon posts off ebay. They're reasonably priced, light for the diameter/length i need (173g for 31.6 x 300mm) and the lower cradle is a full rail support like the syncros/thomson ones.


Wish this came in 27.2x375 or longer.
G


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

G-Live said:


> Wish this came in 27.2x375 or longer.
> G


http://www.carboncycles.cc/?s=0&t=4&c=47&p=798&

EDIT: nevermind, read that as 350, when you really said 375.


----------



## gixer7 (Jul 26, 2007)

D8 - if you get one of those Exotic seatposts can you post up a review/actual weights etc? I have one of their carbon forks for my commuter and it's been great so I expect these to be the same.


----------



## dgbike (Mar 14, 2010)

I was interested in ordering the KCNC Ti lite seatpost. I weigh 169 without hydration pack, don't take drops/jumps, and have a carbon railed Fizik saddle. 

Sounds like the seatpost gets a mixed review. Anyone in a similar situation to me have good luck with the KCNC seatpost?

Thanks. DG


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

gixer7 said:


> D8 - if you get one of those Exotic seatposts can you post up a review/actual weights etc? I have one of their carbon forks for my commuter and it's been great so I expect these to be the same.


I got one of those seatpost ! 31.6mm @ 350mm.

Came a little bit under claimed weight. Identical to a 3T Doric seatpost.

Ugly, but works great !


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I would have gone with that eXotic post but unfortunately they don't make them in 30.9 diameter. My daughter uses the eXotic stem and handlebars on her bike and for the price nothing comes close.

I wonder if the cradles can be bought separately?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I got one of the eXotic carbon forks (with carbon steerer) for my Salsa Mamasita project several months ago and still haven't assembled the bike. I'm terrible that way... buying bits here and there over many months and then finally assembling the bike a year later. In the long run it'd be cheaper for me probably if I stopped doing that given the interest on a couple of my credit cards.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

How about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/KCNC-SC-Pro-Lit...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c54fab960

196g claimed for 27.2 x 400mm, and it looks like it'll have full rail support from the picture.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a KCNC Ti-Pro post on both of my WW bikes and the one on my Ti SS has been in service for over a year and a half with no slippage or any other issues. Great post for the money especially if you get it off ebay from yankelly.


----------



## gixer7 (Jul 26, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> ... buying bits here and there over many months and then finally assembling the bike a year later. In the long run it'd be cheaper for me probably if I stopped doing that given the interest on a couple of my credit cards.


I understand the words but together they just make no sense.

Anyone know if the eXotic seatposts will ever be made in a 30.9 dia? Seems like they would be missing out on a large market by not having anything in that dia.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Message them and ask?


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/KCNC-SC-Pro-Lit...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c54fab960
> 
> 196g claimed for 27.2 x 400mm, and it looks like it'll have full rail support from the picture.


I have to check on the set back on it but it does look good. Hopefully 15mm or less.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

mattkock said:


> I have a KCNC Ti-Pro post on both of my WW bikes and the one on my Ti SS has been in service for over a year and a half with no slippage or any other issues. Great post for the money especially if you get it off ebay from yankelly.


That's where we bought ours. :thumbsup:


----------



## rivaryans (Nov 8, 2010)

*My review*

I purchased this seat post because it was quoted to work with my Fizik Tundra's unusual 7x9mm carbon rails.

Yes the post is light, and yes, the clamps are horrible. They do not stay square with the saddle rails and the saddle will constantly slide. Today it slid so bad that it resulted in complete saddle failure as the clamps chewed through the carbon rails on my saddle.

I would not recommend this seat post. Safety should not be sacrificed to save a few milligrams.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

I rode one for over 2 year on my singlespeed and it was fine. Titanium nashbar slr nockoff with hollow rails. I weigh 185-190lbs with gear btw. Carbon rails I wouldn't risk it but anything else why not? I have the post in my parts bin waiting for a new frame to go on since I sold the singlespeed. I would for sure buy this post again.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Bummer. It certainly seems no good for a carbon railed saddle. I've got about 5000km offroad since I started this thread. The only problem I had was the rails slipped after a big stack. I have only used it with Ti railed saddles from WTB - a Lazer V and Silverado and they have both been fine, but they are not really lightweight saddles at 240g and 202g respectively.

There is a bit of a knack to fitting the saddle because the cradle, clamps and bolts can move around so much. I make sure I put anti seize on all contact points and the bolt threads. Without an assembly lubricant you've got no accurate way of knowing the bolts are at 4nm. The anti-seize also stops any creaking over time.

You need to do bring the bolts gradually up to tension and twist the seat side to side so that the cradle, clamps and bolts find their natural positions for your type of seat and angle. Tension, twist, repeat until you get to 4nm torque.

If you just do up the bolts then you stand a good chance of the cradle, bolts or clamps being slightly out and the seat will come loose over time.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Perfect timing. I was going to ask what people thought of this post because it's going to take too long to get the Syntace Hiflex. Now it's down to a Masterpiece with ti bolts, Easton EC90, blow a lot of money on a MCFK or wait for the Hiflex.


----------



## red5jedi (Feb 22, 2006)

I have two 30.9 KCNC post. No problems and I'm at 195lbs. Make sure you use the anti-seize on everything when mounting. You can't get to the front bolt with a torque wrench so I loosen up the rear bolt then adjust the front - then re-torque the rear. After the next two rides re-torque the rear = all gooder


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

Wheres the best place to get a Ti Pro...ebay they go around 85~ shipped from overseas. 
I am 125 lbs w/ gear so I don't foresee any of the above problems...!


----------



## rasputindk (Jun 3, 2006)

Have used the KCNC post (both 27.2 and 30.9) for several years without issues, both times purchased after a New Ultimate carbon has failed on me. I've only ridden it with Tune Speedneedle, seems to go together just fine. As with anything lightweight, careful installation and torqueing is key, if it looks wrong (eg. clamps not contacting rails properly) - it probably is. I'm 6'3/192 cm and 75-77 kgs/165-170 lbs for what it's worth and run with quite a lot of post showing.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Bought a setback one on ebay last month. I even cut it so that only 10cm goes to the frame. Been good so far...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> I'm thinking about ordering one of the eXotic carbon posts off ebay. They're reasonably priced, light for the diameter/length i need (173g for 31.6 x 300mm) and the lower cradle is a full rail support like the syncros/thomson ones.


I have one and it's a very good post.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I have one and it's a very good post.


That's good to hear - i've just ordered the 31.6 x 350mm version - good weight for the money.

Out of interest, why are people buying them off Ebay and not off their official site? Do they not ship outside UK?


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

roaringboy said:


> That's good to hear - i've just ordered the 31.6 x 350mm version - good weight for the money.
> 
> Out of interest, why are people buying them off Ebay and not off their official site? Do they not ship outside UK?


KCNC posts you get off fleabay. Carboncycles posts you just get straight from carboncycles.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

TigWorld said:


> KCNC posts you get off fleabay. Carboncycles posts you just get straight from carboncycles.


I was referring to this comment below, which seems to be talking about the CC post:



DeeEight said:


> I'm thinking about ordering one of the eXotic carbon posts off ebay. They're reasonably priced, light for the diameter/length i need (173g for 31.6 x 300mm) and the lower cradle is a full rail support like the syncros/thomson ones.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

No worries. Dunno why D8 was going to ebay for them. Carboncycles seems to ship to everywhere.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

TigWorld said:


> No worries. Dunno why D8 was going to ebay for them. Carboncycles seems to ship to everywhere.


They're cheaper (and have better deals) on CC than on Ebay too :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

roaringboy said:


> That's good to hear - i've just ordered the 31.6 x 350mm version - good weight for the money.
> 
> Out of interest, why are people buying them off Ebay and not off their official site? Do they not ship outside UK?


I paid $50 on EBay for a new one about 3 months ago.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I paid $50 on EBay for a new one about 3 months ago.


That's a good price! I paid about £43 for mine i think - came in 12g over the claimed weight of 184g though (in the pic it has the red "packaging" rails still in, which are 4g):


----------



## axyto (Apr 30, 2011)

token pyro superlight are also good, basically same design to the kcnc. 30.9/360mm weights 155. i replace the cradle with an old one from a specialized seatpost which weights 17grms then cut the the post length to offset the weight of the cradle, on it for almost 6 months with no problem.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

*What about Aerozine?*

Has anyone had any experience with the Aerozine line? The cradle looks better than the KCNC.

Aerozine Bike

Gobike88 Aerozine XP2 0 Titanium Seatpost 27 2 x 400mm 165g w Bolts P20 | eBay


----------



## red5jedi (Feb 22, 2006)

*Think twice.*

I'm not saying they all will break but mine did and cut me deep.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

That is an incredibly clean break. I would have though some deformation would have happened. 

What is your weight?


----------



## red5jedi (Feb 22, 2006)

machine4321 said:


> That is an incredibly clean break. I would have though some deformation would have happened.
> 
> What is your weight?


I'm at ~195lbs. KCNC post have ribbes machined into it like a Thompson. I'm sure that's why it had such a clean break.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

rivaryans said:


> I purchased this seat post because it was quoted to work with my Fizik Tundra's unusual 7x9mm carbon rails.
> 
> Yes the post is light, and yes, the clamps are horrible. They do not stay square with the saddle rails and the saddle will constantly slide. Today it slid so bad that it resulted in complete saddle failure as the clamps chewed through the carbon rails on my saddle.
> 
> I would not recommend this seat post. Safety should not be sacrificed to save a few milligrams.


FiZik did not recommend their carbon rail saddles for MTB until 2014 When they brought out rails specifically for Mtb. So I'm not surprised your saddle rails broke.

I've been using a KCNC Ti-8000 post for the last 5 years with a manganese railed saddle and bth have been reliable.

If considering weight saving then one needs to consider the weight of the saddle as well. The Ti Pro Lite is not intended for light weight saddles with fragile rails. Its works best on a hardtail where a light seatpost with good flexibility can aid comfort. This is not a product for heavy riders or riders who ride AM


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Since mid-2012 I've used this seatpost with a San Marco Aspide carbon railed saddle and have had no trouble with either. I didn't think the carbon rails would hold up to the minimalist clamping mechanism on the KCNC post, but it has withstood a crazy amount of riding over those years. The saddle rails do supposedly have internal aluminium reinforcement at the clamp zone and I ride a FS bike. Both of these things probably contribute to the longevity of the rails.


----------

